# Taking a Mexican Plated car back to States.



## mateo75 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello, I am a USA / Mexican citizen, currently living in Mexico, who will be relocating to San Diego this summer. We have a Mexican plated car (2012 Honda Pilot Touring) and I would like to bring it with me. I would like to know what my options are for having this vehicle in San Diego. 

Our vehicle, was manufactured in the USA (according to the VIN), but was purchased new from the Honda Dealership in Mexico. 

Thanks

Matt


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mateo75 said:


> Hello, I am a USA / Mexican citizen, currently living in Mexico, who will be relocating to San Diego this summer. We have a Mexican plated car (2012 Honda Pilot Touring) and I would like to bring it with me. I would like to know what my options are for having this vehicle in San Diego.
> 
> Our vehicle, was manufactured in the USA (according to the VIN), but was purchased new from the Honda Dealership in Mexico.
> 
> ...


I don't know the specifics but if the car was manufactured for sale in Mexico originally, it may not meet US and California emissions standards and it can be very expensive or difficult to bring it up to those standards and get it certified. If it was built in the US for sale in the US that may not be a problem but if it was built in the US for sale in Mexico, it may be.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Does the odometer read in Km only? Does the right rear vies mirror lack the ‘size warning‘? If so, it is a Mexican spec. car and you should sell it in Mexico, as it will be prohibitively expensive and maybe not even possible to import to the USA.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> I don't know the specifics but if the car was manufactured for sale in Mexico originally, it may not meet US and California emissions standards and it can be very expensive or difficult to bring it up to those standards and get it certified. If it was built in the US for sale in the US that may not be a problem but if it was built in the US for sale in Mexico, it may be.


Likely not worth the effort. Better to sell in Mexico and then buy in the USA. Used vehicles will often sell at a higher price in Mexico since the corresponding new vehicle may have cost more due to less price competition among the dealers and a higher combination of various taxes included in the sales price of a new vehicle here. Even with the unfavorable exchange rate you would experience by selling in pesos and then buying in dollars you may do ok when all is said and done.

Other possible benefits of buying a USA vehicle include an easier time selling or trading in the vehicle due to its vehicle history, generally a longer warranty period, better recall protection and no issue with replacement parts in case the vehicle built for Mexico has somewhat different parts (usually brake suspension parts)

A Quick Qualifier!!!!

From the U. S Customs and Border Protection web site regarding Safety,Bumper and Theft Prevention Standards:

"Vehicles manufactured to meet these standards will have a certification label affixed by the original manufacturer near the driver's side door. If you purchase a vehicle abroad that is certified to U.S. standards, you may expedite your importation by making sure the sales contract identifies this fact and by presenting the contract to CBP at the time of importation."

Importing a Motor Vehicle | U.S. Customs and Border Protection


----------

